
Big success at Large Hadron Collider - mixmax
http://www.itwire.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29533&Itemid=1066
======
jameskilton
Given that the LHC is literally the most complex piece of machinery and
electronics ever constructed by man, having beams properly travelling
throughout the system without problems is an amazing feat in and of itself. I
fully expect more break-downs, but here's to a successful first full collision
in the next few months!

~~~
martincmartin
> having beams properly travelling

It's certainly an achievement to be celebrated, but the beams are more like
limping along:

"CERN’s director, Rolf Heuer, said in a statement, 'It’s great to see beam
circulating in the LHC again,' but he and others cautioned that there was a
long way to go before the collider started producing the physics it was
designed for.

"When the collider begins to do real physics next year, it will run at half
its original design energy, with protons of 3.5 trillion electron volts. The
energy will be increased gradually during the year, but it could be years,
physicists say, before the machine reaches its full potential."

The machine will "soon" be at a level slightly above the Tevatron.

------
fnid
From the title, i thought they found something, but a skeptical first read
indicates they just got it working again apparently, but haven't found
anything. The success is, they unbroke it.

~~~
martincmartin
This was reported yesterday with a more accurate title, and promptly ignored:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=954066>

~~~
jacquesm
Par for the course. That is the reason you get these link bait titles to begin
with, a normal title doesn't stand out on the new page in all the spam and the
rest of the linkbait.

So the balance shifts towards more 'sexy' titles.

~~~
mixmax
Unfortunately.

Maybe we should all spend more time on the _new_ page to catch the good
articles.

------
dpcan
If you actually want to know all of this when it happens, they appear to be
tweeting: <http://twitter.com/cern> I've been reading these since they started
up again.

------
rauljara
The article is sort of boasting about being ahead of schedule by a couple of
hours, when originally, they were supposed to be at this point over a year
ago. I'm glad they're able to get on with the creation of ultra tiny black
holes and all, but it really doesn't seem like much to brag about.

